# Boat cover need to find someone that makes them



## LUND-1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi

I have a 14 foot v-bottom looking for some help finding some one that
could make a complete cover and out of Sunbrela . referals are always good
i am willing to drive some miles if good qaulity at a fair price

thanks for your time


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

pm sent lund-1


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Where are you located?

Doc


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking for a cover for my 16.5 Alumacraft with same needs. Used same guy for 3 boats and prices just are getting out of hand and quality was low on last cover. I live in Massillon and work in Akron--any places I should check????


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

There is a Amish guy near Ashland named Joe. He is very good & cheap. The bad thing is he has no phone. Ashland Tarp Shop, 2 miles North of Ashland on St. Rt. 250, left on 1056, 1/2 mile on the left. he will contact you with a neighbors cell when finished.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

joes tarp shop ashland done a few boat for me and is doing interior project right now.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I had mine done two years ago up at Indian lake, place called Wave One, Bill Scoggins is the owner great guy and does great work, my boat is 24 foot long and 8 foot wide, he reinforced all rub areas and used heavy buckles and straps, $700.00 Here's pictures of his work:










It's kind of bunchy in the front there because I don't have the trolling motor mounted on the boat, I trailer with this cover so he made it for the trolling motor.


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes he does good work, and so does another amish guy about 5 min from him ( by car ) I will try to get both of thier addresses pretty soon for you guys. I assume if you send a sase, they will get back to you rather promptly.


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Then there is an interior shop right up the road from the second guy, they do outstanding work there. Cars, furniture, boats you name it!


----------



## jdennfish (Sep 3, 2009)

I have had good service from Chucks 330-6443229. He's out of Akron.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ashland Tarp did my fourteen footer complete with attached motor cover for $200. Spring planting will be slowing down the tarp work shortly.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I vote for Erb's in Millersburg


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

another vote for Erb's......in Millersburg. He did an awesome job on my boat cover - then took it down the road to his brother in laws who redid the snap in floor mats............

I couldn't be happier with my cover.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

bluegilla killa said:


> Then there is an interior shop right up the road from the second guy, they do outstanding work there. Cars, furniture, boats you name it!


abe raber for interior his dad 1/2 mile s on 545 outside of Savanah ELI Raber


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

How about some pictures of the work--pm if you like.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

they do great work. interiors are better than factory. they show a lot of pride in their work. check out a material called "top gun". tough as hell and leaps and bounds above sunbrella. labor is the same. 5 year warranty. just an fyi


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Berlin Boat Covers 
(330) 547-7600 - 17740 W Akron Canfield Rd, Berlin Center, OH 44401


----------



## LUND-1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello

I just wanted to just say thank you for all the information and advice and time you all took to reply. I have some decisions to make as most of these are a drive for me , but i just want to do the cover once and hope it last about 10 years. thanks again to everyone

good fishing
Lund-1


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a snap cover, but still use my cabela's rachet lok cover too. I only has 7 straps and is easier than snapping the cover.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sculpin67 said:


> I have a snap cover, but still use my cabela's rachet lok cover too. I only has 7 straps and is easier than snapping the cover.


What kind of boat? You are able to pull it pretty taut? What sort of supports you using?


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What kind of boat? You are able to pull it pretty taut? What sort of supports you using?


It has a one inch wide strap, so it's easy to ratchet very tight - sometimes I don't use all the straps. I've used it without supports and with a bow type support. Since my canvas cover get really stiff in the cold weather, I used this one at the end of duck hunting season. I also trailer with it on, to keep all my decoys in the boat.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat..._l=SBC;cat104794380;cat104703480;cat104559480


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm looking now as well for a 16ft Starcraft PM160 side console w/ motor. My question is do the guys at Ashland or Rabers make tarps with snaps or they all draw cord style? Would really like the snap type. Which ever would be most taut and allow me to cover the boat easiest.

Also I'm in Columbus. Am I going to have to take the boat up and drop it off? How long? That's going to be a lot of miles back and forth to Ashland.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I got my boat from haines marine in andover, they have some Amish folks that make great custom covers. Mine was about $600 on a 16foot that came with engine cover as well. 

promag


----------

